# Need a Show box/ Lead!



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Going to a huge show soon and need a good box to keep all of our supplies in. We currently have a big plastic moving tub, but that won't do at the show as she can use it to jump, and it doesn't lock. A "show box" ( https://www.sullivansupply.com/cart/ia/c-85-sullivans-showcase-show-box.aspx ) would be best. However, we don't exactly have the money to purchase a $200-$1000 professional show box, but we need something.
It need to be able to lock as people _do_ steal things that catch their fancy. And it can't sit at the bottom of her pen as we don't know how high the pens are, so she could easily use it to jump out.

So, here I am to see if any of the nice and honest folks here could give me some advice. Whether it be a website that sells cheap show boxes/lockable tubs, or a way to lock a tub and prevent my goat from jumping. Whatever it is, I can promise you it will be appreciated!

Also, if you know any good websites that sell customizable goat leads(not collars, leads) please post those here too! I'm looking to get one to show my goat, and haven't found any good looking places so far.

Thank you for everything!
-K


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about a box that they put in the back of pickup trucks? I believe those can lock. Maybe you can find one on Craigslist.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The craftsman tool boxes on wheels work great! I'm getting one soon. Not sure if they lock but theyre a good, durable box. Plus it has wheels!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> The craftsman tool boxes on wheels work great! I'm getting one soon. Not sure if they lock but theyre a good, durable box. Plus it has wheels!


A lot of people I saw at shows use toolboxes like this, and a lot of them do have locks. I bet you could check at Walmart or someplace like that. Check craigslist too. 
I wouldn't keep a show box in the pen w/her that away she can't jump out. We just use a plastic tote that is organized, and don't keep anything valuable in it - that stuff stays locked up in the SUV. 
For people who show more professionally and have all that fancy equipment, again I see them using a variety of sizes of toolboxes esp. the ones on wheels.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was thinking about getting a truck toolbox....but A) I'm pretty sure they're quite expensive and B) My dad's getting a truck topper soon and if we install the toolbox the topper can't go on. And I'll check out the regular toolboxes guys thanks!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Check crags list! 
As its ending show season (around here) alot of Sr. People and people going into another animals are selling their un wanted supplied


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for everything guys! Show's over, and we just stuck a plain plastic moving box in the back of the truck and put it in there. Kinda stunk to have to walk back and forth from the parking lot to the barn, but we got through it. Used a regular nylon goat lead, did pretty well with it. Got 4th in my first breeding showmanship! Beat out about 15-20 other entries and won $315! Was so excited, and my first time too! Thanks for all the advice!


----------

